# Minnesota Orchestra lockout ends



## KenOC

"A bitter lockout that silenced one of the country's top orchestras for more than 15 months ended Tuesday when musicians of the Minnesota Orchestra approved a contract that will bring them back to the stage in early February."

http://www.startribune.com/entertainment/240153421.html


----------



## Lunasong

Thanks for posting this, Ken.


----------



## garydra

I hope that the Minnesota Orchestra can get Osmo Vanska back. Hopefully he can finish the Sibelius Symphonies.


----------



## KenOC

garydra said:


> I hope that the Minnesota Orchestra can get Osmo Vanska back. Hopefully he can finish the Sibelius Symphonies.


Vanska is a bit testy though. "Former Minnesota Orchestra conductor and Artistic Director Osmo Vanska says it's time for President Michael Henson to step down. Vanska kept quiet for much of the Minnesota Orchestra's lockout, but perhaps recent calls for his return have emboldened the soft-spoken Finn. In a conversation Saturday with Brian Newhouse, managing director of Classical Minnesota Public Radio, Vanska said that "For any healing to begin at the orchestra, Michael Henson must go."

http://tinyurl.com/k6yunk8


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> "A bitter lockout that silenced one of the country's top orchestras for more than 15 months ended Tuesday when musicians of the Minnesota Orchestra approved a contract that will bring them back to the stage in early February."
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/entertainment/240153421.html


Those musicians can all come back in from the cold now.


----------

